# C5 Leather 2 tone Montana XLT IWB holster



## Bald1

At the suggestion of my favorite gripmaker (Sarge @ The Finger Grain), I took a look at the offerings from Big Jim Clay dba C5 Leather http://shop.c5leather.com/main.sc and decided that indeed my need for a full 5" GM 1911 holster could be satisfied here. Both my well worn and loved Andrews Leather MacDaniel II IWB and more recently acquired SimplyRugged 'Cuda Roy Baker style OWB pancake are 4.25" 1911 commander models.

I'm very impressed and pleased with the quality workmanship of this piece. Highly recommended to those looking for quality craftsmanship, reasonable pricing, and (at least for now as his lead times have been increasing with demand) a fairly quick turn! Here a a pair of snapshots:



















-=[Bob]=-


----------



## Todd

Looks like a nice rig! :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Checked out the site. They have some pretty nice stuff there.


----------



## GySgt1811

*Thanks Bald1*

I took a look at the web site and ordered one like yours for my Colt Defender!

Semper Fi,

Gunny


----------



## Bald1

Gunny,

Let us know what you think once you have it in hand 

Thanks for your service!

--Bob

Retired "mustang" naval officer
Retired "zoomie" federal manager


----------



## GySgt1811

*Bald1 et al*

I received my Montana XL from Big Jim today. It took far less time than I thought. I did not get the two-tone that Bald1 ordered; mine is a uniform dark brown.The appearance and workmanship are excellent. My Montana XL is made for a Colt Defender, .45 ACP. The fit appears appropriate for an IWB holster. Through the years I have purchased Galco, DeSantis and El Paso Saddlery holsters. The Montana XL appears to be their equal in leather quality, fit and workmanship. The others seem to have an edge in cosmetic appearance. However, this is an IWB holster so a smooth high polish is irrelevant. According to his website Jim Clay has been business about 6 years; El Paso Saddlery has been doing it since the 1880"s. Give him time. His price, including priority shipping was at least 2/3 of the others. Based upon my initial reaction to my purchase, I am very glad to have gotten one of Jim Clay's holsters before he gets famous. Bald1, thank you very much for the recommendation. I'll follow up with a usage report, as I hope you will, too, after I've got some carry time under my belt. (Pun intended.)

BTW, thank your for your service, too. I was Regular Navy before I was a Jarhead. I spent 3 years in USN Cargo Handling Battalion ONE. So I answer to "Boats" as well as "Gunny."

Thanks again for the great recommendation.

Gunny (Or Boats, if you prefer.)


----------

